# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  DSL - Warehouse :: Wireless Devices

## dti

http://www.dsl-warehouse.co.uk/acatalog ... uters.html

*Με ιδιαίτερα ενδιαφέρουσες τιμές!* 
Π.χ. το 900+ της d-link μόνο 129,25 λίρες Αγγλίας (περίπου 210 ευρώ) και ο ΦΠΑ *συμπεριλαμβάνεται* στην τιμή.
Υπενθυμίζω οτι το Πλαίσιο το είχε περίπου 323 ευρώ.  ::

----------


## papashark

xmm, όντως ενδιαφέρουσες τιμές για WiFi,

Για να έχουμε και λίγη μασημένη τιμή (λίρες Αγγλίας / Ευρώ) με ΦΠΑ αγγλικό (17.5 αντί για 18% εδώ) :

Dlink 
AP DWL 900+ 129.75 / 203
PCMCIA DWL 650+ 52.88 / 82
PCI DWL 520+ 58.75 / 92

NetGear
AP ME102 128.65 / 201
USB MA 101 69.33 / 108
PCI/PCMCIA MA301 29.38 / 46
PCMCIA MA 401 69.33 / 108

ZyXEL
650 WiFi adsl Router 276.13 / 431

Dray Tek 
2600we (4 port router) 233.83 / 365

----------


## boge

Γερμανία
http://www.inmac.de

D-LINK DWL-900AP+ € 149,00 € 172,84 inkl. MwSt 


Αγγλία
http://www.insight.com/uk/apps/brand...K&page_id=1588

http://www.net-shop.co.uk/dwl900app.htm

http://www.dabs.com/DLink/dlink.asp

----------


## dti

Κάποιος με γνώσεις γερμανικών θα μας πει αν στέλνουν εκτός Γερμανίας και αν δέχονται πληρωμή μέσω πιστωτικής κάρτας (που έχει εκδοθεί στην Ελλάδα);

----------


## boge

> Κάποιος με γνώσεις γερμανικών θα μας πει αν στέλνουν εκτός Γερμανίας και αν δέχονται πληρωμή μέσω πιστωτικής κάρτας (που έχει εκδοθεί στην Ελλάδα);



Σε παλαιότερη παραγγελία μου από Αμερική είχα πρόβλημα με Visa της Εθνικής. Με κάρτα της CitiBank όμως δεν έχω αντιμετωπίση κανένα πρόβλημα.

Έχετε δοκιμάσει με κάρτες από CitiBank;

----------


## dti

> Σε παλαιότερη παραγγελία μου από Αμερική είχα πρόβλημα με Visa της Εθνικής. Με κάρτα της CitiBank όμως δεν έχω αντιμετωπίση κανένα πρόβλημα.
> 
> Έχετε δοκιμάσει με κάρτες από CitiBank;


Το πρόβλημα με τις Ελληνικές κάρτες στις συναλλαγές μέσω Internet είναι στο οτι ΟΛΑ σχεδόν τα on-line stores κάνουν για λόγους ασφαλείας έλεγχο της δηλωμένης διεύθυνσης στην εταιρεία που εκδίδει την κάρτα και αν δεν συμπίπτει με αυτή στην οποία ταχυδρομούνται τα πράγματα τότε απορρίπτουν την παραγγελία ή ζητούν να δηλωθεί σαν 2η διεύθυνση κάποια διεύθυνση στις ΗΠΑ, όπου και θα στείλουν την παραγγελία.
Πολλές φορές δεν δέχονται καν κάρτες που δεν έχουν εκδοθεί από Αμερικανικές τράπεζες, αφού δεν μπορούν να επικοινωνήσουν αυτόματα για επιβεβαίωση των στοιχείων.
Από την άλλη μεριά, εδώ οι Τράπεζες ΔΕΝ δίνουν στοιχεία πουθενά ακόμη κι αν τις καλέσουν από ΗΠΑ για επιβεβαίωση της διεύθυνσης κλπ.

Εγώ τελικά κατάφερα να δηλώσω ως 2η διεύθυνση, στις ΗΠΑ, αυτή που έχω μέσω της AccessUSA, οπότε περιμένω απότον άλλο μήνα να είναι ακόμη πιο εύκολες οι συναλλαγές μου (ομαδικές παραγγελίες).

----------


## tassos

> Κάποιος με γνώσεις γερμανικών θα μας πει αν στέλνουν εκτός Γερμανίας και αν δέχονται πληρωμή μέσω πιστωτικής κάρτας (που έχει εκδοθεί στην Ελλάδα);


Απο το site της inmac:

Παραδόσεις στο εξωτερικό:

Αποστολές εντός Ευρώπης για βάρος μέχρι 31,5kg παραδίδονται με ενιαία τιμή ?23,01 ανά πακέτο, όπου το εκάστοτε κόστος εισαγωγής επιβαρύνει τον παραλήπτη.
Εταιρικοί πελάτες εντός της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης (σύμφωνα με την κοινοτική οδηγία....) παραλαμβάνουν τα αγαθά χωρίς να επιβαρύνονται με εθνικό ΦΠΑ. 


[...]

Παρακαλούμε δείξτε κατανόηση για το γεγονός ότι για παραγγελίες αξίας κάτω των ?88,96 υπάρχει μια πρόσθετη επιβάρυνση ?5,04 για τη διακίνηση (handling). Νέοι πελάτες/Ιδιώτες επιβαρύνονται με ?5,93 ανά αντικαταβολή. (Εξαιρούνται μεγάλοι πελάτες και οι συνδεδεμένες με αυτούς εταιρίες και ανοιχτοί οργανισμοί)

Για πιστωτικές δε λέει τίποτα...

----------

